# Post your best motivational posters



## HumanLombax (Sep 28, 2008)

I figured since WE kinda began Raping the 'you laugh...' Page, We'd just start a new thread....


----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Uro (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 28, 2008)

When you see it, you'll shit bricks.





Uro said:


>


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 28, 2008)

DUDE OMG! On the Gay Jewish Black KKK thing read the location at bottom of their poster...bottom left...OMG! that's close to me....


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2008)

I have too many.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 28, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


>


HOLY FUCK! Look near the bottom left of their sign.. Smyrna, GA is my HOMETOWN!! O____O


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, what the fuck.  I get scolded for "image macros" and then YOU start a thread DEVOTED to image macros, and the modnazis haven't come swooping in on it with ban-claws extended?

Such utter and total bullshit.


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, what the fuck.  I get scolded for "image macros" and then YOU start a thread DEVOTED to image macros, and the modnazis haven't come swooping in on it with ban-claws extended?
> 
> Such utter and total bullshit.




Probably because this is a very popular thread in other Foums...


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, what the fuck.  I get scolded for "image macros" and then YOU start a thread DEVOTED to image macros, and the modnazis haven't come swooping in on it with ban-claws extended?
> 
> Such utter and total bullshit.


I'm totally marinating on the same issue over here dude.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, what the fuck.  I get scolded for "image macros" and then YOU start a thread DEVOTED to image macros, and the modnazis haven't come swooping in on it with ban-claws extended?
> 
> Such utter and total bullshit.



i was thinking of this too


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 28, 2008)

Really though, I never thought about  image macros when I made it....Idk....


----------



## Tycho (Sep 28, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Really though, I never thought about  image macros when I made it....Idk....



*Insert "You're a Retard and Your Mom's a Ho" Uncle Sam ballot box meme here.*


----------

